# Blade-Tech Holster Question



## BillB

Hi folks,

New to HandGunForum.net and to handguns - but this is a holster question so I'm posting this newbie question here rather than in the "New to Handguns Area".

Just received this holster and it came with a small plastic piece, 2.5" wide x 1.25" tall, "T" shaped, with 4 mounting(?) holes up the middle vertical part of the "T". The top of the "T" is bent over.

The instructions that came with the holster are measly and don't mention this piece, what it is, how, when or if to use it. As seen through that link, it says all models include "reducers" for different width belts, but the belt loops are designed to adjust for that already. And in any case, I don't see where it would attach to adjust for belt width.

So what is it? How and when do I use it, if I use it at all?

Don't think it matters, but it's for a Glock 17.

Thanks.


----------



## Gunners_Mate

pics of the t looking thing would do wonders for us to help you. as it stands my best guess is that, if you can, remove the belt loops t shaped plastic piece might serve as a sort of small clip to hold on to your pants, though it doesnt sound like it'd be very secure... plus the bend you mention pretty much tosses that idea out the window. honestly no clue.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

See Blade-Tech's web-site at: Blade Tech holsters, knives and tactical gear for military, law enforcement, shooting competition and hunting.
Or you can e-mail technical questions to their tech-support people at: [email protected]


----------



## DJ Niner

It sounds like you are describing one of the parts of the paddle attachment hardware. Please check the upside-down T-shaped part in the middle of the photo on this page:

Paddle attachment & hardware :: Hardware & Attachment Accessories :: Blade-Tech Industries

Is that what you are describing? If so, it looks like it is used as shown to adjust their paddle-type holster, by gripping the bottom edge of pants belts of varying thicknesses. Properly installed and adjusted, it will assist in keeping the paddle holster in place at the correct angle, and help prevent the holster from coming out of your pants with the gun still inside it when you attempt to "draw" the weapon.

Edited to add: Not sure how it might work with the belt-looped IWB model, if at all. All my Blade-Tech holsters are older IWB belt-loop models, and I'm not sure what changes/improvements might have been made in the last 5-7 years. Could have been an "oopsie" type mistake, just got the wrong part added to your package. As long as you have all the parts you're SUPPOSED to have for that unit, then just call it a bonus.


----------



## aplaceforyourgun

BillB said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> New to HandGunForum.net and to handguns - but this is a holster question so I'm posting this newbie question here rather than in the "New to Handguns Area".
> 
> Just received this holster and it came with a small plastic piece, 2.5" wide x 1.25" tall, "T" shaped, with 4 mounting(?) holes up the middle vertical part of the "T". The top of the "T" is bent over.
> 
> The instructions that came with the holster are measly and don't mention this piece, what it is, how, when or if to use it. As seen through that link, it says all models include "reducers" for different width belts, but the belt loops are designed to adjust for that already. And in any case, I don't see where it would attach to adjust for belt width.
> 
> So what is it? How and when do I use it, if I use it at all?
> 
> Don't think it matters, but it's for a Glock 17.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi!

My name is Tessa. I run the social media channels at Blade-Tech. I saw your post on a Google alert and wanted to make sure you got the help you need. If you would like to send me a picture I will show my production manager and let you know what it is. Enjoy the rest of your weekend!!

phone: (253)655-8059
toll free: (877)331-5793

Tessa Kravitz
Blade-Tech Industries
getsocial(at)blade-tech.com


----------



## darbo

Now that is how customer service is done! Way to go Tessa!
PS:any relation to Lenny?


----------



## aplaceforyourgun

darbo said:


> Now that is how customer service is done! Way to go Tessa!
> PS:any relation to Lenny?


Thanks! No relation that I know of 

Tessa


----------

